
Ancient Greek manuscripts reveal life lessons from the Roman empire - ohjeez
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/feb/10/ancient-greek-manuscripts-reveal-life-lessons-from-the-roman-empire
======
alexandrerond
I hope in the future we're not judged by the contents of our current foreign
language books.

~~~
ohjeez
There are worse things for our civilization to be judged by.

Sitcoms. Reality shows.

Really you could not blame aliens for destroying us.

